# Problem With Google Now With Inverted Gapps



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey, so I'm a HUGE fan of the inverted Gapps. The black color scheme is a big plus for me, and I think it goes well with some of my favorite themes. That being said, Google Now Inverted just doesn't work for me. Check it out:









The panels blur together in a way that looks kind of messy in my opinion. So I was just wondering if there was a better version out there? I'm currently using the Google Now from the 9/22 version.


----------



## thehotboy (Apr 28, 2012)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Hey, so I'm a HUGE fan of the inverted Gapps. The black color scheme is a big plus for me, and I think it goes well with some of my favorite themes. That being said, Google Now Inverted just doesn't work for me. Check it out:
> 
> View attachment 32847
> 
> ...


umm whats the problem ? i have the stock google now n my cards look like that when im around certain places

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

thehotboy said:


> umm whats the problem ? i have the stock google now n my cards look like that when im around certain places
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


I don't know. Maybe I'm just being picky, I was just wondering if there was one out there with a slightly different color scheme, maybe with a more clear division between cards. I saw a screenshot of the Dark Elegance theme that had Google Now looking like that, but the theme doesn't do it.

Again, maybe I'm just being too picky, just throwing this out there and seeing what feedback I get.


----------

